# el tda 2003, es compatible pin a pin con el 2030/40/50



## SERBice (Abr 16, 2011)

bueno, simplemente eso, queria saber si el tda 2003 es compatible pin a pin con el 2030/40/50. Dado que tengo un amplificador con el 2003 y un trafo 120 - 12, y como tengo un trafo 220 - 15, queria ponerlo, pero creo que me vuela el tda, por eso buscaba un reemplazo que soporte mas voltaje.

Llegado el caso, si el tda 2003 soporta esta tension, me avisan. Estaba viendo el datasheet, y aparentemente lo soporta (18v)


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 16, 2011)

SERBice dijo:


> . . . Estaba viendo el datasheet, y aparentemente lo soporta (18v)



Mejor compara los circuitos sugeridos, en los datasheets de cada referencia.


----------



## SERBice (Abr 17, 2011)

no amigo. 

tengo un amplificador pequeño de guitarra, con fuente 110v  12v. con tda2003

necesito poner una fuente 220v a 15v (rectificados 19v), por eso busco un reemplazo.

ese transformador es el que tengo, no tengo plata para otro.


----------



## Diego German (Abr 17, 2011)

SERBice dijo:
			
		

> tengo un amplificador pequeño de guitarra, con fuente 110v 12v. con tda2003
> 
> necesito poner una fuente 220v a 15v (rectificados 19v), por eso busco un reemplazo.
> 
> ese transformador es el que tengo, no tengo plata para otro



Pues ocupa un tda2050 y a tu trafo asle un doblador de tensión y a la salida tendras +-19 para que lo puedas ocupar con este  IC  

Saludos...


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 17, 2011)

Diego German dijo:


> Pues ocupa un tda2050 y a tu trafo asle un doblador de tensión y a la salida tendras +-19 para que lo puedas ocupar con este  IC
> 
> Saludos...



No es necesario hacer eso. Para reemplazar el TDA2003 el TDA2050 podría ser compatible pin a pin, y el TDA2003 soporta los 19V, si no te quieres arriesgar a que se te queme el 2003, que no va a pasar, reemplazalo por un 2050 directamente, este funciona con la configuracion del 2003 y tolera mas tension de alimentación.


----------



## Diego German (Abr 17, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:
			
		

> No es necesario hacer eso. Para reemplazar el TDA2003 el TDA2050 podría ser compatible pin a pin, y el TDA2003 soporta los 19V, si no te quieres arriesgar a que se te queme el 2003, que no va a pasar, reemplazalo por un 2050 directamente, este funciona con la configuracion del 2003 y tolera mas tension de alimentación


Pues a mi no me resulto yo reemplace el tda2003 por el tda2050 y lo alimente con 18Vdc y a mi no me funciono por eso lo digo .... si te das cuenta con una fuente simple si funciona el tda2050 pero la distrubucion de componentes es diferente a la del tda2003

saludos...


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 17, 2011)

Por favor: no confundan a mamá Ramona, con una marrana mona.



SERBice dijo:


> . . . con fuente 110v  12v. con tda2003
> 
> necesito poner una fuente 220v a 15v (rectificados 19v) . . .



Si deja la pereza y revisa los datasheets encontrara que:



 El TDA2003 es un integrado diseñado para usar en el automovil.
 El circuito del TDA200x es diferente al TDA20x0.
 
 SERBice, no le pase como lo que hizo Diego German.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 17, 2011)

Diego German dijo:


> Pues a mi no me resulto yo reemplace el tda2003 por el tda2050 y lo alimente con 18Vdc y a mi no me funciono por eso lo digo .... si te das cuenta con una fuente simple si funciona el tda2050 pero la distrubucion de componentes es diferente a la del tda2003
> 
> saludos...



Eh, que raro yo en alguna ocasion reemplace el 2003 por el 2050 y trabajo bien, no sera tal vez que el 2050 que tienes es trucho? porque evidentemente la distribucion de los componentes es ambos montajes es diferente, aunque la distribucion para el 2003 no es tan critica funcionalmente hablando para el 2050.


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 17, 2011)

SERBice dijo:


> . . . ese transformador es el que tengo, no tengo plata para otro.



Entonces no se las aplique de Mc Giver y fabrique una placa con el conexionado correcto del TDA2050.


----------



## Diego German (Abr 17, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:
			
		

> Eh, que raro yo en alguna ocasion reemplace el 2003 por el 2050 y trabajo bien, no sera tal vez que el 2050 que tienes es trucho? porque evidentemente la distribucion de los componentes es ambos montajes es diferente, aunque la distribucion para el 2003 no es tan critica funcionalmente hablando para el 2050.


Pues no creo por que en modo puente y en modo simple si funcionaron pero con el mismo circuito que el tda2003 no me funciono solo se escucho un chasquido ensordecedor  y chao integrados...



			
				Mandrake dijo:
			
		

> Entonces no se las aplique de Mc Giver y fabrique una placa con el conexionado correcto del TDA2050.



Eso si funciona  tengo uno en modo simple y hasta con 12vdc funciona 

saludos...


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 17, 2011)

Bueno, ni modos. Creo que estamos discrepando por algo sin sentido. El TDA2003 puede funcionar con una fuente de 19VDC sin problemas, yo lo he puesto a funcionar con una fuente de 20V y ha trabajado bien, entonces no es necesario cambiar el circuito o si quiere estar seguro de que le trabaje a la tension especificada en el datasheet, coloque un diodo en serie con la alimentacion del integrado para que este se encarge de entregar un valor mas cercano al esperado, o sea mas cercano a los 18V.

Saludos


----------



## kikoaaf (Abr 17, 2011)

Amigo SERBice, fijese en el datasheet para salir de dudas.

Edit:
Bueno, ahora me entro la duda a mi!!! jejeje

_DC_ _supply voltage_ u _operating supply voltage??_


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 18, 2011)

kikoaaf dijo:


> . . . ahora me entro la duda a mi!!! jejeje
> 
> _DC_ _supply voltage_ u _operating supply voltage??_



El parametro que debe tener en cuenta es _*el voltaje operativo*_.


----------



## kikoaaf (Abr 18, 2011)

si si si, entiendo, pero a que hace referencia el parametro _DC supply voltage_???
Ya que tenemos el peak que ahi indica 40 voltios durante 50ms, tenemos el volteje de alimentacion DC que no se a que hace referencia (supongo quiza al maximo voltaje continuo (no _peak_) que soporta???), y tambien tenemos el voltaje operativo (el cual supongo sera el recomendado, pero no el maximo).
Bueno, esa es mi duda, la diferencia entre el DC _supply voltage_ y _operating supply voltage._


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 18, 2011)

kikoaaf dijo:


> . . . esa es mi duda, la diferencia entre el DC _supply voltage . . . _



La diferencia es que el voltaje operativo utiliza una carga en la salida, y el otro es sin carga.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2011)

SERBice dijo:


> no amigo.
> 
> tengo un amplificador pequeño de guitarra, con fuente 110v 12v. con tda2003
> 
> ...


 
Mirá , el TDA2003 funciona con 18 V máximo , se puede alimentar hasta con 28 V y puede recibir picos de 40 V durante el encendido.

Si tu fuente es de 19 Vdc seguramente cuando el amplificador tire potencia los 19 V van a bajar un par de volts , así que yo no le veo problemas que lo alimentes con esos 19 V.

Probalo a bajo volumen y lo vas subiendo y controlando la temperatura del chip y fijate que no se entrecorte el sonido.

Yo los tengo andando con 20 - 24 Vdc a mediano volumen sin problemas ya que estoy jugando , desarrollando , probando , un puente donde cada 2003 le hace boostrap (le eleva la tensión) de la alimentación al otro.

Saludos !


----------



## kikoaaf (Abr 19, 2011)

Excelente mandrake, muchas gracias por la respuesta!


----------

